# What 12v outlet to install for electric reel?



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a friend that went deep dropping (700+ft) for tile fish - and is hooked!
He wants me to help him wire his boat with outlets for a couple reels - yet to be purchased.
He was told by (unknown source) that he should have 30 amps ..... but I dont see any marine grade outlets in that rating... just 16 amp ones.
One source has 30 amp outlets - but they are just residential 220v twist lock outlets ...which seem like they would just rust away within a week!
16 amps seems reasonable to me at least for reels built for 50-60 lbs fish.
What say you? What style and size connectors do you guys use?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

http://www.boatersplus.com/hubbell-hubbell-hbl328dcr-yellow-electric-fishing-reel-30a-28vdc-receptacle-hbl328dcr.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwMOnjJm11wIVR7jACh2JuwvlEAQYBCABEgJLx_D_BwE


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I had the big Hubble 30amp twist lock plugs and receptacles in the beginning. One outlet fills the whole box.

I now have the smaller Hubble plugs and receptacle that will fit 2 plugs in the one box.

When deep dropping you will end up with all the rods on one side of the boat. A small lawnmower battery will run one all day long.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I use the trolling motor plugs. One year in and no issues


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

polar21 said:


> I use the trolling motor plugs. One year in and no issues


If I had it to do again I would go this route.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Make a direct connection from battery posts to two 1/4 in bolts pos. and neg. mounted on plexiglass. Hook up the reels to them when using and disconnect reels and battery when through.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!
My friends boat is a larger Contender - 37' I think .... so install has to look nice. Alligator clips would be easy and efficient - but not his style.
I like the trolling motor plug option - but dont see an amperage rating on them. I'll have to get ahold of one with packaging to see what they are rated at.
Thanks again!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fire if he uses it with electric reels deep dropping all the time by all means make it purty. If not often my suggestion and simply put it on go deep drop and take it off batterys 2 bolts and store it. Noting to mess with or worry about corrosion or running wires.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Fire if he uses it with electric reels deep dropping all the time by all means make it purty. If not often my suggestion and simply put it on go deep drop and take it off batterys 2 bolts and store it. Noting to mess with or worry about corrosion or running wires.


I agree - simple setup. I'll mention it to him.
Are you using the boats house battery - or using a portable one?
His are down in the engine room ... not easily accessible from the deck.
Problems with a portable battery sliding around on the deck?


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

Firefishvideo said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> My friends boat is a larger Contender - 37' I think .... so install has to look nice. Alligator clips would be easy and efficient - but not his style.
> I like the trolling motor plug option - but dont see an amperage rating on them. I'll have to get ahold of one with packaging to see what they are rated at.
> Thanks again!


I don't know how much one of those reels pull amp wise, but even just a 30lb thrust trolling motor pulls 30 amps. I'm running the plug from Academy on my 36v 112lb MK with on problems.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> I agree - simple setup. I'll mention it to him.
> Are you using the boats house battery - or using a portable one?
> His are down in the engine room ... not easily accessible from the deck.
> Problems with a portable battery sliding around on the deck?


Just take the boats battery nuts off connect the battery end and snake the wires with the two contact posts on the other end up to the fishing area and hook the reels up. when through just take the battery connection off and make up the wires. Deck mounted battery just put a rubber matt under it. I never did it but why wouldn't it work. My boat for commercial fishing was 40 ft and had everything mounted permanently on deck 5 Atlantic and Gulf commercial reels. :thumbup:


----------

